# Disque dur externe, partage MAC et PC, WIFI



## Christian57 (15 Novembre 2006)

Je compte prochainement acquérir un imac. J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'envisager la configuration suivante :
1 imac et 2 PC
réseau sans fil wifi
disque dur externe wifi ou ethernet (branché sur neuf-box) permettant de partager des fichiers entre ces trois ordinateurs

Merci de votre aide.

Si jamais cette question a déjà été posée... désolé, je ne l'ai pas vue !


----------



## fpoil (15 Novembre 2006)

oui si ton disque externe ethernet (ou wifi mais l&#224; je le d&#233;conseillerais) est un vrai disque NAS, c'est sans soucis ou presque, en tout cas tu trouveras beaucoup de gens avec des r&#233;seaux heterogenes pc-mac


----------



## Christian57 (15 Novembre 2006)

Merci.
Connais tu des références solides ? Les dd externes avec port ethernet ne suffisent donc pas ?


----------



## fpoil (15 Novembre 2006)

en g&#233;n&#233;ral, un disque dur avec port ethernet est un disque NAS,

il en existe des disques pseudo-nas mais souvent dans ces cas l&#224; il faut installer un soft sur les ordis connect&#233;s pour y avoir acc&#232;s

un post sur les disques nas : ici


----------

